

If You Want To Work For Twitter, You'd Better Be Able To Answer These Questions - kseven
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-interview-questions-2013-11?op=1

======
Gaurav322
It is really a great collection of other Interview experiences in twitter.
But, when i find it that most of them are non-programming sector individuals.

According to me, Now twitter wants only those programmers who can make their
application more attractive and increase the usability.

